

Markdown Editor - alexchamberlain
http://joncom.be/experiments/markdown-editor/edit/

======
latchkey
<http://joncom.be/experiments/markdown-editor/>

This is from Sept 2010, so it seems a bit outdated.

For my site, I've been using the code [1] which powers the StackOverflow
editor and it works great. It would be pretty easy to set that code up in a
page like this one above and you'd get buttons for making things bold, which
seems handy.

[1] <http://code.google.com/p/pagedown/>

------
montecarl
Pretty cool. I'd like a simple editor that worked like this as a desktop
application. I also noticed that code blocks don't seem to work properly:
<http://daringfireball.net/projects/markdown/syntax#precode>

~~~
mkuhn
On Windows I use MarkdownPad [1] which does exactly this. It also allows you
to get read of needless UI elements which I very much appreciate.

I guess there is similar tools for Linux and Mac OS X.

[1] <http://markdownpad.com/>

~~~
billpatrianakos
For Mac there's actually Mou which is super pretty and just like this. It's in
beta and free for now but it's Lion-only and one of the 2 reasons I upgraded.
It's that good. It's at mouapp.com. Thanks for the Linux tip, I could use that
one.

~~~
bodhi
I was going to complain about the tagline

> The missing Markdown editor for web developers

given that there are many, many markdown editors on OSX. But after seeing the
vertical Chinese layout, I'm really impressed! That's cool.

------
lucisferre
Curious is this open source licensed (obviously the code is on the page)? I'd
actually like to use it for something.

~~~
joncombe
I didn't attach a license to this as: a) the front-end is just a very simple
UI put on top of attacklab.net's showdown.js. Unfortunately, attacklab seems
to be dead now but the showdown code has a BSD license, see:
<http://static.joncom.be/screen/script/showdown.js>. b) the back-end simply
opens and saves text files, I didn't think anyone would want to see that.

In answer to your question, attacklab did the hard work and yes there is an
open source license attached to his/her work.

------
dwc
If you find this interesting, you might like Pandoc (see
<http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/try> ). That's a "try it online" page, not
quite meant for online authoring but could be made to be. Also available as a
standalone utility app and a (haskell) library. I've found this works well,
and I love the selection of input/output formats.

~~~
alexchamberlain
This is really good too! I was just looking for an interactive solution, since
Markdown is really simple for the lay user to use.

------
schmrz
This might be a shameless plug, but I have created a javascript markdown
editor a few months ago. I had some problems with the wmd editor (weird quirks
and bugs) and generally wanted to play around with js. So, uedit[0] was born.
You can use the demo page[1] to see it in action. It works in ie6+ and doesn't
require any other js libraries.

List items are added automatically and you can use shortcuts for the most
frequently used markdown tags such as bold, italic, code listing, images etc.
It also uses it's own undo/redo manager for more granular control.

[0]: <https://github.com/amir-hadzic/uedit>

[1]: <http://amir-hadzic.github.com/uedit>

------
foxhop
I've used both Markdown and markItUp! I prefer the latter. I actually wrote my
own reSTucturedText set for Pylowiki.

markItUp! allows you to build wysiwym (What you see is what you mean) text
editor and apply it to all HTML textareas

Pylowiki <https://bitbucket.org/russellballestrini/pylowiki/src>

markItUp! <http://markitup.jaysalvat.com/>

Pylowiki Demo <http://www.foxhop.net>

------
pandemicsyn
I did a similar one (a markdown/stickum mashup) a few weekends ago. -
<http://ronin.io/md>

My interface isn't nearly as friendly or clean. But tab indention works, so I
got that going for me at least.

------
bflesch
Nice idea and impressive implementation. Me and a friend of mine are currently
working on something comparable to this demo. We focus on UX and
interoperability; our goal is to show it to HN before the end of January.

------
podperson
This doesn't seem like a huge advance from showdown's demo page.

<http://softwaremaniacs.org/playground/showdown-highlight/>

~~~
cleverjake
Since when does a fun hack have to be an improvement on anything?

------
alpb
Mou is a Mac OS X app that allows users to edit Markdown files.
<http://mouapp.com>

Just wanted to leave this here.

------
sathyabhat
Is that link to AttackLab correct? It seems to take me to a shady spamblog.
<http://i.imgur.com/13tap.png>

~~~
bartl
Yes, as I remember it, that link used to be correct, years ago. However, the
original site has disappeared.

------
pors
Shouldn't an <enter> become a <br/>? It currently doesn't. But cool little
tool, starts up faster than dreamweaver :)

~~~
RyanMcGreal
In markdown, you need to precede the <enter> with two spaces to get a <br>.

As I understand it, Markdown syntax was inspired by email syntax, so we have >
for block quotations, * for unordered list items, etc. By this reasoning, a
single newline may just be the email client wrapping the text, whereas a
double newline means the writer is starting a new paragraph.

~~~
gordonguthrie
Markdown is pretty gnarly as a language. I wrote a markdown interpreter for
Erlang <https://github.com/hypernumbers/erlmarkdown>

Initially I wrote it against the Daring Fireball spec but switched it over to
track the output of the showdown javascript library.

Markdown is not a great language to implement. I wrote a hand parser because
there are loads of places where you have to look ahead more than one token
(not that I am a great lexer/parser expert).

------
kposehn
One request: unify it into a wysiwyg editor akin to IAWriter on Mac.

Outside that, nicely done :)

------
joncombe
Thanks for posting this, alexchamberlain, much appreciated.

~~~
alexchamberlain
No worries - I was looking for an editor for Linux, and didn't come across
anything. This is great for editing README.md files for GitHub!

------
g3orge
that eliminates the need for 10$ editors from the Mac App Store.

